# window stool



## mike9 (Apr 13, 2014)

I installed replacement windows in my house and am in the process of trimming them out. Question I have about the stool is do you install on top of the frame the window is sitting on or would you install it flush with the bottom frame.
The reason I ask is because if the window ever had to be replaced , you would have to remove the stool.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The way I do it is to butt the stool to the window, and it gets supported with an apron below.











 








.


----------



## Moark Willy (Jan 10, 2013)

The stool sits on the frame in front of the window. And yes, you have to remove it to replace the window. Unless you have some strange arrangement. Got a pic?


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 7, 2014)

That would depend on how the bottom of the window is set up, pics would help a lot. I've done them both ways: sitting on the frame butted up to the sash, or ripped down and butted to the edge of the frame and supported by an apron.


----------

